# Enterprise Insurance



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a heads up.

Anyone else been caught up in this?


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

We had Gap underwritten by them,they also did a lot of the AAs stuff.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a policy with Performance Direct through them half way through the policy, have I lost the no claims, will Performance Direct have to continue my policy with another company


----------

